
Gatebox: Holographic Virtual Characters for the Home - ArtWomb
https://www.gatebox.ai/
======
ocdtrekkie
$1,400 is a hefty price tag, and the thing is gigantic, it's hardly going to
ease it's way onto your side table.

The initial character is... unfortunate? It's described as a "bride
character", who in multiple pictures, addresses you as "Master".

I like the technology, but as with most of these virtual assistant designs,
I'm irritated by the lack of personalization in what sort of interaction I'd
want to have with my assistant.

